# Considering moving to tenerife



## Sue R (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi to everybody,

I am a new member to the forum. Myself and my partner in our 40s and 50s
are considering moving over to South Tenerife Los Cristianos/Las Americas & surrounding areas.

We are coming over for 3 months at the beggining of Feb 2013 (Staying at Los Cristianos or las Americas) to get to know Tenerife and find out loads of info to help us decide if its where we want to move to.

I would really like to get chatting to people with a view to meeting with some new friends over there.

We have a young and carefree outlook to life. My partner was in a near fatal road traffic accident a couple of years ago and since then our attitude to life has changed. We now just think " lifes short, enjoy it to the full"

Although we like the quieter things in life (reading, cooking, pets, computers etc) we also enjoy a good old drink and a laugh.
We love people and socialising and would like to meet likewise people.

We are a working class couple originally from Manchester but now live in Cambridgshire. 

Also we havent arranged a rental property for 1st Feb until the 1st of May yet, so if there is anyone wanting to rent out a 2 bed property for this period we are interested.

Thanks for reading this, hope to hear from you soon 

Take care 
Sue & Steve


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sue R said:


> Hi to everybody,
> 
> I am a new member to the forum. Myself and my partner in our 40s and 50s
> are considering moving over to South Tenerife Los Cristianos/Las Americas & surrounding areas.
> ...


:welcome:

I don't know anything about Tenerife - but hopefully someone will be along who does

if you have a look at our 'FAQs & useful info' thread you'll find some links to national rental websites - they'll at least give you an idea what is out there, even if you don't find exactly what you want


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Sue R said:


> Hi to everybody,
> 
> I am a new member to the forum. Myself and my partner in our 40s and 50s
> are considering moving over to South Tenerife Los Cristianos/Las Americas & surrounding areas.
> ...


Hiya,

We used to stay here quite a lot in the 80's & 90's
Comodoro Apartments - Los Cristianos - Tenerife - Comodoro Apartments Tenerife

Many private owners advertise their properties for rent, in the Free Ads & Online Classifieds, Buy & Sell Classified Ads in United Kingdom | Friday-Ad.co.uk ... that's where we found the Comodoro.

Nearly bought an apartment there in fact as it is in such a nice position.

We lived in Tenerife for 3 years in the 90's and luved the place, take no notice of the stories about lager louts n' hooligans though, sure y'all get em there at times, just like y'all do in Newquay, Cornwall 

We both miss Tenerife very much, and still manage to mention it at least twice a week even now!

Sorry to hear about Steve's bad accident, the climate in Tenerife will be very good for him.

Best of luck to you both, and please keep us all informed how nice n' warm you are ...

In February


----------



## Sue R (Jan 29, 2011)

*Thank you*

Thanks so much Virgil.

It is lovely to hear the first reply is so positive. I will have a look at the link im sure it will be useful.

Thanks for the good wishes that is so kind.

Hopefully speak soon.

Sue


----------



## Naythan (Sep 18, 2012)

Wait another 4 weeks before trying to rent. Tourism was down so they will be holding out for in-season rates as long as they can. Seems like best time to rent is Nov-Feb for lowest long term rates. I have lived along Costa del Sol a long time and always plan my moves for this time.


----------



## Sue R (Jan 29, 2011)

*Tenerife*

Thanks Nathan. I was in Tenerife a couple of weeks ago and I spoke to a couple of the property agents, they were saying the people from the european countries start going out to tenerife for the winter, so the long term lets are not that easy to get over there(before April) because of the winter climate. 
But I will definately take your advice and wait.


----------



## Sue R (Jan 29, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> I don't know anything about Tenerife - but hopefully someone will be along who does
> 
> if you have a look at our 'FAQs & useful info' thread you'll find some links to national rental websites - they'll at least give you an idea what is out there, even if you don't find exactly what you want


Thanks Xabiachica


----------



## Tenerife (Sep 21, 2012)

Sue R said:


> Hi to everybody,
> 
> I am a new member to the forum. Myself and my partner in our 40s and 50s
> are considering moving over to South Tenerife Los Cristianos/Las Americas & surrounding areas.
> ...


Hi Sue and Steve,

Welcome to Tenerife. We (me, my wife and our son now 17 year) are from Belgium and moved to Tenerife in August 2004.

Live is more relaxed and less stressful here. It is a very good idea to come over for a "trial" period and look around and investigate everything thoroughly. Especially healthcare etc...

You can find some useful information here:
www janetanscombe com
www tenerifemagazine com
www islandconnections eu
www tenerifenews com
www canariesnews com
*replace spaces by dots, I am a new member and not allowed to post url's*

Feel free to ask more information about living in Tenerife.

Good luck!
Guy


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I am in the province of S.C. de Tenerife, but on a different island called El Hierro, 75 miles to the south south west of Los Cristianos. Here at the moment there are many properties to rent, it is in fact a renters market. I would suggest that you will find it is the same on the island of Tenerife, if you can get away from the tourist areas.

I wish you well with your venture, if you are not looking for work life is good here and the climate is second to none!! Any way when you arrive give us a wave, we can see the south of Tenerife on a clear day


----------



## Sue R (Jan 29, 2011)

Tenerife said:


> Hi Sue and Steve,
> 
> Welcome to Tenerife. We (me, my wife and our son now 17 year) are from Belgium and moved to Tenerife in August 2004.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for your help Guy. Where abouts in Tenerife do you live?


----------



## Sue R (Jan 29, 2011)

Hepa said:


> I am in the province of S.C. de Tenerife, but on a different island called El Hierro, 75 miles to the south south west of Los Cristianos. Here at the moment there are many properties to rent, it is in fact a renters market. I would suggest that you will find it is the same on the island of Tenerife, if you can get away from the tourist areas.
> 
> I wish you well with your venture, if you are not looking for work life is good here and the climate is second to none!! Any way when you arrive give us a wave, we can see the south of Tenerife on a clear day


Nice to hear from you Hepa. Thanks for your information and good wishes. If Tenerife is the place we decide to stay we will be looking at buying a property, the price of property to buy is really good at the moment I see.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Sue R said:


> Nice to hear from you Hepa. Thanks for your information and good wishes. If Tenerife is the place we decide to stay we will be looking at buying a property, the price of property to buy is really good at the moment I see.


Nothing is selling though, I have an apartment that I want to sell, in order to upgrade, had it with an estate agent for over a year and a half, the price I asked was negotiable. Not one single viewing! I think the prices will have to drop further. 

Rent before you buy. We did and ended up on a different island, Gran Canaria being our original choice.


----------



## Sue R (Jan 29, 2011)

Yeah Hepa we are definately going to rent first for as long as it takes. We want to get it right.

Speak soon


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Property prices are still a bit on the hefty side in the Canines IMO.

This is the estate agent where we bought n' sold our property back in the 90's 

Ocean Properties :: Los Cristianos, Cristianos III

And they're asking €195k for that 2 bed apartment, although it does have location, location, location!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I have one 150 metres from the ocean, cheaper than that, no interest, everybody is skint!


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Hepa said:


> I have one 150 metres from the ocean, cheaper than that, no interest, everybody is skint!


This one has a to-die-for position but, LQQK at the price, and, it's only a one bedder!

Ocean Properties :: Los Cristianos - Cactus I -


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

virgil said:


> This one has a to-die-for position but, LQQK at the price, and, it's only a one bedder!
> 
> Ocean Properties :: Los Cristianos - Cactus I -


Far too much! We looked at a 3bed, small terrace good views of the Ocean, the upper in a block of two, new build, 275 thousand!!!!!!!!!!!!! surprise surprise it's still empty.


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Hepa said:


> Far too much! We looked at a 3bed, small terrace good views of the Ocean, the upper in a block of two, new build, 275 thousand!!!!!!!!!!!!! surprise surprise it's still empty.


Indeed, I've been keeping check of prices in the Los Cristianos area for, well, years really, and I keep seeing the same stale properties thyme after thyme.


----------

